# Help Please! Just Put Down A Big Gb



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/12/09)

Gday Fellas.

Just put a Brigalow Ginger Beer down a little while ago. I have done a Brig. GB a little while ago, there was something missing.... so this time i changed my recipie:

3KG Raw Sugar
3 Small Limes and the Zest
3 Medium Lemons and the zest
450 gms of peeled, freshly grated ginger

In a pot with 3 litres of boiling water added raw sugar, then the lemon & lime juice & Zest (200mls) then the grated ginger.
Added 2 x Cans of Brig. GB
Boiled for 30 mins took off the heat then left it to cool.
(1 Hour)
Poured carefully into the fermenter through a collander, added COLD water to final volume of 23 Litres pitched yeast and nutrient at 25C.

Is the amount of fermentables in this brew going to upset the yeast?? should i pitch a decent yeast with this brew to give the kit yeast a better chance??


----------



## litre_o_cola (26/12/09)

How long ago did you pitch the yeast?

In the kit did you also get the yeast nutrient pack?


----------



## manticle (26/12/09)

How much yeast did you add? Both 7g packs?

It doesn't look too bad considering a normal GB kit/kilo would be the kit and a kilo of sugar to 18 litres. You've put in a kit and a kilo and a half plus the extra sugars from the ginger and fruit but it's not crazy (if you used both yeasts). I think for future brews I'd consider using a better/higher quantity dried yeast but I reckon it will come out better than the average brigalow kit. You may get a bit of an artificial sweetner flavour although the half kilo of ginger might be enough to subdue that.

I guess you'll just have to wait and see/taste. If the ferment looks healthy enough in the first couple of days then relax and wait.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/12/09)

Yeh thanx guys! just a couple of hours into the brew she's nearly foaming out of the airlock! and i used both kit yeasts & nutrients


----------



## opposition (12/1/10)

Any word on how this turned out???


----------



## ben_sa (12/1/10)

i too am keen to hear reports..... I could mix alcoholic ginger beer with my bourbon


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/1/10)

opposition said:


> Any word on how this turned out???






ben_sa said:


> i too am keen to hear reports..... I could mix alcoholic ginger beer with my bourbon




ok guys cracked a bottle this morning! this stuff is pretty strong! (too strong to have at 9 in the morn') definetly needs something to smooth it out a bit, maybe burbon but dont driveafter a glass. will save this 1 for winter i think.

and i wont be doing this with brigalow next time this has the same funny taste as the first brigalow i did. will do the same ingredients/process without the brig (maybe more lemon & lime), just do it with less water anyone suggest a yeast and nutrient??


----------

